# Florida keys fishing packages



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

A buddy and I just decided to head to the keys during Christmas week. I was wondering if anyone had any info or experiences where we could get a complete package. Air fare, lodging, and a charter. Basically looking for a one stop package that provides it all. Thanks.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Your going to have a tough time the keys arent like going to mexico etc its more al carte I know some great charter captains and places to stay if your interested in going that route. Good luck. Gary

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to say one doesn't exist, but I've never heard of that sort of package in Fl.


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

I was having trouble finding a package on line. It looks like I may have to piece a trip together. any charter or lodging recommendations would be appreciated. We're looking to stay in a nice place but it doesn't need to be 5 star. As far as the fishing, I am interested in lite or medium tackle, fast action, fishing. Not really looking to strap in and do battle with a monster fish. The old back ain't what it used to be .


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

No personal experience, but Bud n Marys in Islamorada is highly regarded as referenced in many TV shows.They run a fleet both offshore and inshore. Capt .Stanwick has been on several shows. AND Robbies Marina is across the road where you can hand feed 100lb Tarpon, A MUST DO kind of thing !!!Bass Pro Shops, World Wide Sportsman is a short distance and many charters are located there also. Great starting point/home base.


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

vandaman55 said:


> No personal experience, but Bud n Marys in Islamorada is highly regarded as referenced in many TV shows.They run a fleet both offshore and inshore. Capt .Stanwick has been on several shows. AND Robbies Marina is across the road where you can hand feed 100lb Tarpon, A MUST DO kind of thing !!!Bass Pro Shops, World Wide Sportsman is a short distance and many charters are located there also. Great starting point/home base.


I have a call into buds and marys. A buddy recomended them and they seem reasonable. I never realized how popular the keys are during christmas week.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

seasick Steve said:


> I have a call into buds and marys. A buddy recomended them and they seem reasonable. I never realized how popular the keys are during christmas week.


Keys are busy most of the whole winter. Great place to fish.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't know where in the key's you plan on going. But the wife and I went to islamorada last February. We booked a trip on the Gotcha http://www.gotchasportfishing.com/ They are mostly an off shore charter and a little pricey, but most charters down there are. Paied for an 8 hour trip but ended up being 10 hours. We boated several mackerel and tuna. Then it was time for the sail fish. Hooked 5 and officially caught 2, boated 1.



I also recommend if your in this area to eat at ziggy mad dogs, great food at good prices.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I went down to Islamorada last year with a group of guys from work. We stayed at The Islander. It was nothing fancy but clean, on the beach, and has a pier you can fish off of you want some extra fishing (caught some small sharks off the pier). There was a decent restaurant across the street with bar, live music, etc. Good place to stay in my opinion.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

http://www.offshorehustler.com/charters/specialty.htm
http://www.dovecreeklodge.com/adventures/key-largo-fishing-vacation/

And many more ..
https://www.google.com/#q=all+inclusive+fishing+vacations+florida+keys


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I stayed at hawks cay on duck key very nice place and they have charters that are with the hotel. hope this helps!KPI


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.lakeeriecharterfishing.com/

Give Captain Dru a call. Tell him Ryan told you to give him a call. Be sure to tip the first mate!

(614) 316-3461


----------

